# Guys this is serious - please look



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I just recently found out I couldn't process my fed. tax return (Turbo tax) because of identity theft when I tried to file electronically. Not to worry??? - well the local IRS verified that they are processing about 1/day and that is from 1 man operation at our IRS office that handles 10-15/day and nation wide is a big, big problem??? Why no local news reports???? If you haven't filled yet, suggest you check with your local office to make sure this hasn't happened to you since you won't know until you file. For the most part they are originating from Florida. 
If this has happened to you, be prepared for a lot of time,calls, forms, and stuff to process your return!!! Anyone who wants to know the details that I went thru, let me know. I'm pissed!!
This web. site would hopefully provide a good prospective on what's going on.
Let me know if this doesn't work. 

http://www.cnn.com/2012/03/20/us/tax-re ... =allsearch


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang that sucks. From the sound of it the IRS just puts the system out there and expects someone else to pick up the pieces. Typical government in action(or lack of). Wish you the best in getting this cleaned up.


On a side note...think they will pay my bill if the steal my info and file?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

As you can guess, "they" only file for big refunds, like in my case over 8K. Luckily the IRS hadn't paid ----------yet. :evil:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This has actually been quite publicized but the stories on the news have been very quick. This is also becoming a problem with people stealing children's SS#s and filing for tax returns under their names. 

It sounds like some banks are cracking down on tax returns being deposited into accounts with different names than the tax return beneficiary's name. So that gives a glimmer of hope.

But Im sorry to hear about the problem Leaky. That blows chunks!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Am surprised by the LACK OF RESPONSE HERE. LOT OF FOLKS ARE GETTING HIT BY THIS. THIS IS FOR YOU GUYS THAT HAVEN'T FILLED YET AND WHAT MAY HAPPEN.!!!!! Believe me this will hurt!!!!! Check before you file!!!!!!! Several other folks on the "other forum" have experienced this.


----------

